# Newbie questions about feeding 8 week old goat babies



## Kyra Westwind

We picked up our goat boys almost a week ago, 7 weeks old when we got 'em, almost 8 weeks now. It ended up being a far more exciting week than we would have liked, and included the babies getting chased by dogs ( no physical harm done), and getting sick on the neighbours Rhodes. Perhaps because of all these misadventures, they have refused to have anything to do with drinking from a bottle, and have been less exuberant than I would have expected. They are eating alfalfa and minerals, and nibbling just a bit on blackberry leaves, but have shown no interest in any of the other food offerings we have presented them with (weeds, veggies, herbs, etc), and very little interest in grain.  Will they get enough nutrition from the hay? Any thoughts?


----------



## elevan

Did the breeder tell you that they were still on the bottle?  Or that they were weaned?  It's quite possible that at 7 weeks old that the breeder had weaned them (although, it's a little bit earlier than I would like).  Were they dam raised?  If they were dam raised, then they would want nothing to do with a bottle - at all.

Are these your first goats?  If so then you might want to read through our articles section on goats: 
http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/categories/goats.2/

What do goats need to be healthy?
Long stemmy foodstuff - such as hay or browse.  So to answer your question, yes they will do just fine on hay alone.  In fact it is my preferred method of raising goats.  This should be provided to them free choice, meaning an all they can eat buffet of it.
Fresh, clean water - Goats won't touch dirty water, so make sure to clean your buckets regularly and fill them often.
Minerals - Loose minerals are best.  Provide these free choice, but not too much at a time or they will clump up and then the goats won't touch them.  Check the label to be sure that the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio is 2 to 1 meaning that there is 2 times as much calcium as there is phosphorus.  If you have male goats then you want your minerals to have ammonium chloride in them as well.  If your minerals don't have ammonium chloride in them, then you can buy it separately and add it to the minerals yourself.  Ammonium chloride aids in the prevention of urinary calculi (stones) which are very painful and even deadly in the male goat.

Do goats need grain?
No, they don't.  But, sometimes they do.  A bit of a contradiction I know.  If your boys are destined to be wethers then they can live their lives without ever eating grain.  A goat that may need grain is one that is in "production" or "working" such as a buck that is breeding, a doe that is gestating or lactating, a market kid making weight or a sick goat that needs to be built up.  There are even exceptions to that though, I raised my herd on nothing but hay and when they were working or in production then I supplemented with alfalfa pellets - still hay but in compressed form.  Giving grain to a goat is a choice you must make based on the individual goat, your own interests and what you plan to accomplish.


----------



## Kyra Westwind

Thanks so much for your reply!  We were originally told they were "bottle babies", and  still on the bottle,  but when we pursued this point,  after the fact, it turned out that bottle feeding had been attempted briefly, due to the doe not nursing them, but then that issue got straightened out and they were doe raised from there.
Initially, I wasn’t that worried about them not taking the bottle, but they aren’t doing much foraging, or eating grain, etc.  They are eating hay, minerals, and baking soda, and drinking water, and that’s it.  They seem ok, but less energetic and adventurous than I would have expected.  
This is our first run at owning goats, though we have helped care for a friend's herd of 12 goats.  The kids in our friend's herd seemed "bouncier" and more active than these two.  I realize it may just be that our kids are recovering from a very traumatizing week that included getting chased by dogs and getting sick from eating rhododendron leaves through the fence,  but I wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing something.  Thanks so much for the link and the info!


----------



## elevan

Definitely having that kind of week would make anyone feel a little down!  I would get them some probiotics to help their systems recover from the rhododendron issue.

Are you comfortable giving injections?  Or do you have someone who can help you with that task?  Giving them a Vitamin B shot would help with their appetite and energy levels.

As you're reading through our articles section be sure to pay close attention to the Coccidia article.  Your little ones have a stressed system which makes them more susceptible to coccidia and they are at the prime age for it.  So, giving them a preventative round of treatment would be a good idea.  I like Albon or DiMethox for this but you can use whatever you like / can find in your area.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hay, water, and a good mineral are all they really need.  I am not a huge fan of free choice baking soda since it has been linked to some other issues but it is good to keep on hand.  Best to keep their diet pretty consistent too so if you are going to offer a grain ration (not sweet feed), give the same amount day.

x2 on the probios, B vitamins, getting some Dimethox.  

Have they gotten their CD&T shot?


----------



## taylorm17

X2 on what Pearce Pastures said, Hay, water, and mineral are good. Depending on their back ground, they may never of had the option of hay or grain or leaves, so they might not want anything to do with them. And like eleven said, same with being dam raised moving to a bottle. Anyway, Probiotics, Vitamin B, and CDT are also good like Pearce said. As long as they have the option of hay and water, they should be okay and will begin nibbling on it. You might try to entice them with the hay to get them started.


----------



## Kyra Westwind

Thanks so much to all of you for the replies, I really appreciate all the info.
I started the probiotics and vitamins as soon as they stopped vomiting from the rhodies.  Sent my son to pick up medication for Coccidia, and will treat as soon as he gets back.  Both goats have been eating hay and drinking, and seem to be bouncing back from the "rhodie incident" (thank goodness they only got a few bites through the fence!)
The main reason I have been giving them baking soda is that they had been getting it before, and with the sudden weaning, etc.  I didn’t want to make any more changes in their diet.  We have been reducing the amount, and didnt give any today, as I understand it can interfier with treating Coccidia (??)

Thanks again!


----------



## elevan

Yes, baking soda can interfere with any medical treatment.


----------



## katxattack

I am a graduating newbie with two young wethers. All we have done was hay, water and loose minerals. All went well. One did suddenly loose some weight, but I actually think he also grew at the same moment, so he appeared leaner than he actually was. I fattened him up with grain temporarily, now back on hay only. He doesn't appreciate that.  
I keep probiotics on hand for the occasional need for it. Last week both suddenly had diarrhea within a day of each other. Still don't know why. Probiotics and time cleared that up!


----------



## Disa

Pardon me while I highjack this question.  I have two 9 week old Nigerian Dwarf wethers that have free choice on hay, Goat Manna minerals and baking soda.  I have also been giving each of them 1/2 cup Noble Goat pellets morning and evening.   They also have indoor and outdoor automated water bowls that keep them in clean water all the time. 

I just found out I have to be away at a conference next week and my fiancé (who usually takes care of the animals if I'm gone) is currently out of town on business and most likely won't be back before I leave, maybe not even before I get back!  And let me just quickly add that our being out of town at the same time is a freak occurrence so it's not like we have animals we can't take care of.  Next week is a crazy exception to the rule!

My question is, since the little guys have free choice on the hay, plenty of grass/clover/etc. in their play yard, free access to the minerals and clean water, do I need to bother my neighbor to give them the pellets every day?  He will be happy to come check on things for me but I hate to put him out anymore than I have to....although, he's such a great guy, he probably wouldn't mind.


----------



## katxattack

Hmm... Are you certain they eat enough hay? Do they hold out for the pellets?  I only temporarily fed grain, and they held out for it. I cut them off cold turkey and they were fine- but they also were much older.  It may be worth having your neighbor feeding them pellets once a day just based on age.


----------



## Disa

I will.   He won't mind and just knowing I'll be gone he'll walk over to just eyeball things anyway.  He's wonderful like that.  I tell people all the time that when I bought the place the realtor left off the best feature of the property and that was the neighbors!!  Thanks!


----------

